# Pictures from HH Classic - 2010



## ignition07 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello everyone!  We had a great time at the Howard Hill Classic the past 4 days!  We already can't wait until next year to do it all over again.  It was great seeing everyone again and shooting with such talented people.  I didn't get any pictures of people shooting the course, but I do have some random good moments!  

Thanks to Terry and everyone who had a hand in making this such a successful shoot!

There were some great moments this weekend!  TJ Fountain killed the competition with his mad archery skills and Al Chapman was recognized and presented with the much deserved Howard Hill Spirit Award.  Boy did these two ever deserve what they got this weekend.  

These first pics are of a cool new target that I had never seen.  It was a rotating/flying bird target.  Hunter was pretty good at it and several others hit their mark as well.


----------



## ignition07 (Jun 6, 2010)

Weird bug at our camp, shoot off pictures and Al accepting his award...TN Girl did AWESOME as expected!  She made it down to the last 3.  The competition was fierce for the ladies and she gave them a run for their money.  Jake Allen took lots of pictures and I'm sure will share....

I'm so proud of Hogdgz as well.  He made it to the shoot-off this year and performed very well.  He shot a perfect 12 on the hog target.  I guess all of his practice at Chickasawhatchee has paid off.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm certain Andrea will not mind me sharing my pic's here also so here goes:

Hunter, Chase's little bro, seemed to enjoy the weekend as much as we enjoyed his company. I expect he will be giving big bro a run for his money in one of the shoot outs one day.

Thanks Andrea for keeping our scores!!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

On the course:


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

Keith, Jason, and Jeremy followed by the beaver shot from the bridge shots .


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

Back at camp for a break and just a little rain. John and Dave take shelter and Terry (TJ's dad) joined Chase at Roger's site. I also took a few pic's of a blade Andrea found at their new home. Just too awesome not to photograph it.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff Kitchens lovely family with Dan Beckwith (Hatchetbowdan) and Donnie Poole make a showing in this post:


----------



## ignition07 (Jun 6, 2010)

Just wanted to add one more picture of my new arrows that I got from the shoot this weekend!  They are my first wooden arrows...in pink of course.  I am amazed at how good they fly.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

ignition07 said:


> Just wanted to add one more picture of my new arrows that I got from the shoot this weekend!  They are my first wooden arrows...in pink of course.  I am amazed at how good they fly.



Those are some really good looking arrows and you DID shoot them well!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

A few more from the course then back at camp for refreshments. Tomi scolded me good for trying to take her pic while getting a bite of melon. Roger did the smart thing to cool off as it got pretty hot during the middle of the day.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

These are from the men's shoot off and the after supper events. Tomi couldn't resist Dave and Charlie's noggins.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2010)

Last of mine this morning saying good bye. Had to get a shot of Andrea's socks.

What a wonderful weekend with the very best of friends.


----------



## Elbow (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow what a fantastic shoot! Nice pics Andrea and Al!!
Ya'll look you are having so much fun!!! So many smiles!!
Thank you so much for sharing your memories with us. It means a lot!!
El


----------



## p paw barry (Jun 6, 2010)

u all look like u having way to much fun ,,, wish i could have gone...


----------



## stick-n-string (Jun 6, 2010)

Man I hate that I missed this shoot again!!! Really wanted to be there! Looks like ya'll had a great time!


----------



## John Cooper (Jun 6, 2010)

It sure was good to see everyone again and to meet folks i didn't know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fountain (Jun 6, 2010)

great pics.  we enjoyed hanging out with everyone this weekend.  its always good to see this crowd!  never a dull moment.
andrea...gotta get me a pair of them socks!!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow it looks like ya'll had a great time maybe next year i can make it over there


----------



## fountain (Jun 6, 2010)

terry harris and his "crew" really go out of their way to have an awesome shoot and accommodate to all.


----------



## missalot (Jun 6, 2010)

hey al congrats on the award ,you do alot for this sport!!!!!you deserve it!! me and my brother scott gray were talking to a couple who were there sunday afternoon ,they couldnt shoot due to the wife haveing surgery ,but they still came and had fun ,then scott said that the large group of people who come to this shoot are like one big family,and that its one of the places that you can lay a 1200 dollar bow down and not worry about someone snatching it up,everyone is watching out for each other and each others children.i sat back and thought about that and he is right ,there is a connection between everyone there,and who would have thought a peice of wood and a string could bring so many teriffic people together.
finally got to see andrea's bow ,and it was very nice,and hey chase ,i bet i seen you in big jims tent a hundred times,only reason i know i was in there alot too ,had to get  one of them buffalo bows, big jim made me a deal i couldnt turn down!.
folks remember next year it going to be FOUR days long !!!!!! means we will have a chance to shoot alot more! hope everyone made it home safe and had a great time.


----------



## SOS (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like fun...but STOP THE PRESSES!!!!  What kind of new fangled gadget is that in Hatchetman Dan's hand in post #7?  Methinks there's fiberglass in that there shootin' stick.  What's this world coming to???  LOL>


----------



## robert carter (Jun 6, 2010)

Great pics. Gotta make this shoot next year for sure.RC


----------



## brownitisdown (Jun 7, 2010)

me and my son had a great time he has asked are we going back next year


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 7, 2010)

It was a blast and a great time hanging out with everyone. Terry Harris and his gang did a great job setting up the course and organizing everything. Cant wait to see everyone again and do some more shooting.


----------



## fountain (Jun 7, 2010)

one question...can we still shoot the varmit course on friday??  we dont get there til after lunch on firday..unless i take off thursday and come


----------



## johnweaver (Jun 7, 2010)

Glad ya'll had a good time, maybe next year.


----------



## ScottGray (Jun 7, 2010)

First of all let me say that I am tickled to death that ya'll had a great time at this years shoot!!!  Yes, it is hard work getting the courses set up but it is more than worth it when you see the fun folks are having. Terry and I are already planning next years shoot and if we can alter the vamint course we should be able to allow shooting both Thursday and Friday. Of course this is still in the preliminary stages of planning. We are going have to go back and see if we can plot another course. No guarentees but we will try.

On a side note I want to thank Billy Parker and Sam Sandifer for their help. They arrived from Mississippi on Monday and helped us put targets out. Their helping allowed us to finish sooner and rest up before the crowd arrived. Then on Sunday they helped with pulling the targets and packing up. THANKS FELLAS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TGUN (Jun 7, 2010)

This was an excellent shoot. First class all the way. My son and I had a wonderful time. Great camping and the park is very nice. We got to shoot with some great guys out of Florida and got to meet some of you all. My little one ended up placing 2nd in the cub division. Not bad for 4 years old (I was told that he tied for first but the other boy had more 10s or less 0s, not sure how it was figured to break it). He also got to shoot some aerials. When he nicked one, I passed on my turn . We WILL make this shoot again next year.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 7, 2010)

What a grand time, and fine shoot. More thanks to Terry, and Rhonda, Scott, Rhonda and John, and all the others for everything.   

Good pictures Andrea, Al and TGun. I enjoyed those! 
Congratulations to your son! 

I have quite a few of Tomi's pictures to size, and post this evening.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2010)

ScottGray said:


> On a side note I want to thank Billy Parker and Sam Sandifer for their help. They arrived from Mississippi on Monday and helped us put targets out. Their helping allowed us to finish sooner and rest up before the crowd arrived. Then on Sunday they helped with pulling the targets and packing up. THANKS FELLAS!!!!!!!!!


That's awesome! 



TGUN said:


> This was an excellent shoot. First class all the way. My son and I had a wonderful time. Great camping and the park is very nice. We got to shoot with some great guys out of Florida and got to meet some of you all.



Sorry I did not get to meet you. Next time just grab a guy wearing an eye patch and introduce yourself, please.

Love the shot of your son shooting at the aerial! Congrat's to him on the Cub honors!!! All the shots of the kids are great!


----------



## TGUN (Jun 7, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Sorry I did not get to meet you. Next time just grab a guy wearing an eye patch and introduce yourself, please.



Was honored to shake your hand after your award but will deffinatly introduce myself at the next shoot and share your camp fire.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 7, 2010)

That picture of HatchetDan shootin one of them fancy pretty bows just aint rightWhat is the world coming to


----------



## HATCHETBOWDAN (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey SOS,

Can you say DOG HOUSE? Thats where me and the "New Fangled" bow will be staying -- now that The Wife read your post. After the interigation, that may be my home for awhile..         just jokin
( I picked it up in Texas.) {David Oakes Brush Country Bow}

Got wood?  Please send ASAP! Hatchet is sharp.

Hatchetbow Dan


----------



## Big Rick (Jun 8, 2010)

Al,

Nice hat!!!

Big Rick


----------

